# Teichfolie an PE Teichbecken verkleben



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

Hiho Leutz...

Ich hab ein Teichbecken aus PE. Nun möchte ich daran ein Sumpfbeet anschließen. Das wollte ich aus Teichfolie machen. Nun zur frage : Wie kann die Folie am besten mit dem Becken verkleben ? Schweimittel wird ja nicht gehen. Von Heissner gibts ein PE Klebeband.... hat damit schon jemand erfahrung ?
Was ist mit Silikon ? Das ist nicht stabli genug , oder ?

Heissner selbst empfhol mit mit Dichtfix von M&M Bauchemi zu verkleben. Aber die Dame am telefon konnte mir nix genauere über dieses Zeug sagen.

Irgentwelche vorschläge ?

Edit : Hab was über Dichtfix im Inet gefunden :
http://www1.westfalia.de/shops/werk...chten/2628-dichtfix+pinselsortimenten_set.htm


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo Dancer,

die Idee, ein Sumpfbeet anzuschliessen, finde ich eigentlich sehr gut. Nur: Wie man das bei einem PE-Becken hinbekommt - keine Ahnung. Ich fürchte, da wird Dir keiner dauerhafte Dichtheit und Stabilität garantieren.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

*Brainstorming*

Rein ohne Erfahrung gesprochen - aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß Du besser mit einem zweiten PE-Becken fährst und die beiden Becken mit einer oder mehreren größerern Rohren verbindest. Das Wort, für die Teile, mit denen man so Durchführungen macht fällt mir grad nicht ein und auch die Höhe, auf der die Durchführungen sinnvoll wären weiß ich nicht, aber vielleicht reicht die Idee und wenn sie gut ist, wird schon es jemand schon weiterführen, der davon mehr Ahnung hat!

Du könntest natürlich das Sumpfgebiet auch aus Folie machen - in sich abgeschlossen und mit diesen Durchführungen mit dem PE-Becken verbinden.

Du könntetst natürlich auch das Sumpfgebiet etwas höher bauen soweit möglich und mit einer kleinen Pumpe das Wasser vom Becken ins Sumpfgebiet - ob aus Folie oder aus Becken - leiten und dort wieder ins Becken zurücklaufen lassen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

hallo dancer,

grundsätzlich finde ich susannes denkansätze sehr gut.

alternativ zum verbinden fällt mir nur eine mechanische verbindung ein - also löcher bohren - über die folie edelstahlleiste setzen und verschrauben oder vernieten - dazwischen zur dichtung (gutes silikon oder pu kleber)

ein reines kleben egal mit was sehe ich als wenig erfolgsversprechend.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo Dancer,

sag mal, soll das NASS oder FEUCHT werden ? Nass würde bedeuten, dass darin permanent Wasser steht. Feucht hingegen heisst, dass es zwar überdurchschnittlich viel Wasser bekommt, das aber langsam ablaufen kann und sich niemals darin staut - allerdings auch nie völlig austrocknet. 

Ich rate Dir unbedingt, Dir bei Werner (http://www.nymphaion.de) den Pflanzenkatalog downzuloaden. Vor den einzelnen Pflanzengruppen stehen ausgezeichnete Erklärungen, was die verschiedenen Gebiete und Feuchtigkeitsgrade (Sumpf, nasse Wiese, feuchte wiese, Moor...) zu bedeuten haben, für welche Pflanzen sie geeignet sind usw. Dann folgen die für das jeweilige Gebiet geeigneten Pflanzen einschl. detaillierter Beschreibung. Bevor man seine Pflanzen danach aber bei irgend einem Höker oder Discounter kauft, sollte man aber anerkennen, dass Werner das Know-How unentgeltlich bereitgestellt hat (nein, ich bekomme keine Prozente  8) ).

Was mir dann in den Sinn kommt, klingt vielleicht etwas abenteurlich, ist aber eine Überlegung wert: Du hebst den Graben um den Teich herum genau in der Art aus, wie Du es Dir vorstellst (ich empfehle, nicht zu schmal und vor allem nicht zu flach auszuheben, 30 bis 40 Zentimeter dürfen es schon sein). Dann entleerst Du den Teich und nimmst ihn heraus (was bei dem ausgehobenen Sumpfbereich nicht allzu schwer fallen dürfte). Über alles legst Du anschliessend eine dünne Teichfolie (z.B. 0,5 mm). Die benötigte Folie misst Du erst aus, wenn das Sumpfgebiet ausgehoben und der Fertigteich entfernt ist. Gönne Dir dabei reichlich Überstand, der notfalls hinterher abgeschnitten wird. Je nachdem, was für ein Feuchtgebiet Du willst, machst Du unten (unter dem Teich) sogar ein paar Löcher hinein ! Dann setzt Du den Teich wieder ein, und richtest ihn auch wieder ein (der einzig heikle Zeitpunkt, denn der Fertigteich muss wie zuvor wieder absolut eben und ohne Hohlräume darunter stehen). Dann füllst Du das Sumpfgebiet mit dem gewünschten Substrat auf. Du hast jetzt eine "Folienwanne", die wunschgemäss mehr oder weniger dicht ist, aber überhaupt nicht mit dem Teich verklebt oder sonstwie verbunden sein muss. Verplempert hast Du lediglich etwas Folie, was aber bei dem geringen Preis für dünne Folie kaum eine Rolle spielt. Fertig ist das Sumpfgebiet, das Du immer gut feucht hältst (zu einer "nassen" Sumpfzone würde ich vermutlich gar nicht raten wollen).

Je länger ich es mir überlege, als desto fetziger empfinde ich die Idee: Du kannst den Wulstrand gut kaschieren und den Feuchtigkeit sogar steern, indem Du mehr oder weniger Dochteffekt zulässt. Triff Deine Entscheidung erst, wenn Du einmal in Werner's Pflanzenkatalog geschaut hast !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

stimmt.... die Idee klingt abenteuerlich 

Ist aber auf jedenfall eine überlegung wert. Ich werde mir den Pflanzen Katalog mal ansehen. 

Im baumarkt sagte man mir , das die einzigste Möglichkeit ein Epoxit Harz wäre....schonmal jemand damit erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo Dancer,

abenteuerlich eher in dem Sinne, dass man nicht gleich darauf verfällt.

Epoxi auf PE hält leider nicht. Du kannst das Epoxi locker entformen/abheben. Auf PE hält meiner in dieser Richtung nicht sehr grossen Erfahrung nach gar nichts zuverlässig.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

Mal ne blöde Frage zwischendurch ....

steht PE für Polyethylen     falls ja dann solltest Du mal nach Polyethylenfolie im Inet suchen. Die beiden Materiealien kann mann sehr gut miteinander verschweißen. Fall PE für Polyester steht würde ich die Folie mir der PE Wanne verpressen (Aluschraubschienen) und anschließend den ganzen Kram mit Kunstharz verkleben. Ist zwar russisch hält aber bestimmt und ist alle mal bestimmt billiger, als für 55,- € bei Westphalie was zu kaufen...

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2003)

Susanne, war das fehlende Wort vielleicht "Flansch" ?

die Idee von Tulpe kann ich nur unterstützen, Folie und Becken miteinander verpressen und darüber eine abdichtende Schicht zur sicherheit... Im Fall von PE dürften mechanische Verbindungen wirklich das einzig wahre sein

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2003)

Ja , Pe stehet für Polyethylen....

Ich werde morgen mal mit meinem Teich händler quatschen.....
Ich bereicht es euch , wenn ich was neues weis.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2003)

hallo doogie - hallo tulpe,

ist mir zwar egal - aber manchmal macht es sinn bevor man schreibt die beiträge vorher zu lesen - oder war meine formulierung betr. der mechanischen verbindung so schwer verständlich ... ?

dachte nur deshalb - weil ich dann nicht 3mal das gleiche lesen muß - und ihr einwenig weniger schreiben.

nur mal so angemerkt   :? 

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2003)

is ja arg... sorry Jürgen, hab Deinen kompletten Beitrag überlesen!!!
tut mir leid, war keine Absicht, wollt Dich wirklich nicht 'mobben' 

 


war wohl etwas im Stress

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

So , ich hab das Sumpfbeet jetzt erstmal als eigenständiges Becken gebaut. Wenn mir was gutes einfählt zum verkleben wirds noch mit dem Hauptbecken verbunden.

Bodengrund und einige Pflanzen sind auch schon drin , zusammen mit meine Möchtegern Frogies. Mal sehen was das wird.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Ja und jetzt sind sie gar nicht verbunden miteinander oder wie darf man das verstehen????


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Richtig. Habne keine verbindung zueinander. Solange bis mir as gutes einfählt. Ich denke aber das es wohl nur mit einer Mechanischen verbindung geht , wie oben schon angesprochen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

also ... bei den engen Rundungen eines Fertigbeckens ... mechanische Verbindung ... ich bezweifle wirklich, dass das funktioniert ... wenn ja, dann kannst Du was !

Was jetzt steht, hat ja mit der ursprünglichen Idee nicht so sehr viel zu tun. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Jein..... Der trick ist , das das Sumpf beet nur releativ wenig verbindung hat mit dem Fertigbecken. Knapp 30 - 40 cm. An der stelle ist das becken grade. Das Beet läuft dann zur seite weg , also weg vom teich. Das ist einfach paltzgründen nicht anders möglich.

Das problem bei der lösung jetzt ist , das das Beet nichts zum Nitrat abbau im teich beiträgt. Ich besorg mir mal ne Digicam und mach mal ein paar fotos.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Nur so: Das (Sumpf-)Beet sollte *ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS *zu irgendwas im Teich beitragen - es sollte nämlich keinerlei Verbindung bestehen. In ein echtes *Sumpfbeet *gehört extrem nährstoffreiches Substrat, humos, gedüngt, meinetwegen auch noch torfig ... Jede Verbindung mit dem Teich endet in einer Katastrophe. Dafür wachsen und blühen da aber auch die Pflanzen bestens - im Gegensatz zum nährstoffarmen Wasser des Teiches.

Ganz anders, wenn Du einen *Filterteich *für Deinen Fertigteich bauen möchtest (obwohl ich die Idee für einigermassen absurd halte) - dann solltest Du das aber auch schreiben, und die Leute nicht in die falsche Richtung rennen lassen (wenn ein Filterteich/-graben gewünscht ist, ist natürlich auch mein gesamter obiger Vorschlag völlig daneben !). Ein Filterteich oder Filtergraben muss natürlich mit dem Teich verbunden sein. Was meinst Du denn nu ?

Wir reden da von zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Paar Schuhen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Ich hatte in keinsterweise vor , irgentwenn in die flasche richtug zu lenken. Ansich hast du schon recht. Ich wollte ( und hab ja nun ) eine ecke AN meinem Teich , wo pflanzen gut wachsen UND sich z.b. __ Frösche und __ Molche wollfühlen. Mein Fertigbecken ist dafür einfach zu.... naja....ihr wist schon...schelcht gebaut. Keine wirklichen Flachwasserzonen und so. 

Das war der hauptgrund. Nebenbei hab ich mir gedacht wäre es ja eigentlich keine schlechte Idee wenn bei miteinander verbunden wären. Dann könnten die zusätzlichen pflanzen im Sumpfbeet helfen Nitrate aus dem Haupteich zu ziehen.

Das ist alles was ich mit "Beitragen" meinte. Nicht gleich aufregen ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Nunja - ich muß zugeben, so richtig klar ist das nicht gewesen, wobei ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen bin, daß Du immer von einem Pflanzenfilter sprichst, weil ich, wenn ich von meinem Sumpfgebiet spreche, auch von Pflanzenfilter spreche - ich habe allerdings als Substrat wirklich nur Sand drin und nichts nährstoffhaltiges - weil beides geht natürlich nicht. Wenn Du die Becken so getrennt hältst - dann hast Du alle Möglichkeiten, wirklich ein richtiges Sumpfgebiet zu machen. Solltest Du aber ein richtiges Sumpfgebiet haben mit Substrat wie Stefan beschrieben hat, dann würdest Du bei einer Verbindung der Becken eher zum Nährstoffaufbau im Teichbecken beitragen als zum Abbau. Du mußt Dich einfach "entscheiden" was Du möchtest. Sind Deine Teichwerte okay, dann mach ein ordentliches - aber getrenntes Sumpfgebiet - sind sie nicht okay, kannst ja immer noch in einen Pflanzenfilter ummodeln oder   Du machst nochmal ein kleines extrabecken, daß du als Pflanzfilter einsetzt. Wie die Größe im Verhältnis zum Teich sein muß könnte Dir Stefan sicher sagen (, wenn wir wissen, wie groß der Teich ist - hab jetzt nicht in Deinem Profil nachgeschaut).


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Das ist ein Gigant becken.....ganze 300 L 

Ich denke ich lass es als SUmpfbecken getrennt. Hat viele vorteile wie z.b. kann meine Katze jetzt nur von einer stelle an den Teich 
Und meine Möchtegern Froggies fühlen sich in dem Sumpfwald wohl auch besser als im Hauptteich mit meinen 4 Stichlingen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

hallo stefan,

rein technische info - leiste aus v2a - ca. 2-3mm stark und an jeder rundung durch mehrere einschnitte bis etwa mitte mit der säge und du kannst es unter erhalt von (noch hoher festigkeit) biegen wie es deinen wünschen entspricht - weitere möglichkeit blech mit der finne eines hammers treiben ..... kannst sicher sein - ich habe beide möglichkeiten schon pers. angewendet.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht doch noch einmal zum Thema, das mir recht interessant und häufig vorzukommen scheint.

Ich meine, man muss zwei Fälle unterscheiden:

1. Es ist beabsichtigt, eine Sumpfzone anzulegen. Idealerweise ist ein Gartenteich ja extrem nährstoffarm mit der Folge, dass sich auch die Wasserpflanzen nicht optimal entwickeln. Die anzulegende Sumpfzone nun ist feucht bis nass (je nach Art der Pflanzen, die eingesetzt werden sollen) und sehr nährstoffreich. Man hat also einen üppig blühenden bzw. wuchernden Teichrand, der Teich selbst hat eine relativ grosse freie Wasserfläche und wird nicht eutrophiert. Die normalerweise am Teichrand angelegte Sumpfzone wird nach aussen verlegt, was ermöglicht, ideale Bedingungen für die Pflanzen zu schaffen. In diesem Falle stehen Teich und Sumpfzone natürlich nicht derart miteinander in Verbindung, dass Nährstoffe aus dem Sumpfgebiet in den Teich gelangen können. Ich halte in einem solchen Fall meinen obigen Vorschlag für ziemlich gut und vor allem leicht zu realisieren. Zwischen Teich und Sumpfzone kann relativ einfach eine Verbindung (allerdings als "Einbahnstrasse", Wasser zieht nur heraus, nicht aber hinein in den Teich) durch Ufermatten angelegt werden, die zudem den Vorteil hat, den hässlichen Wulstrand von Fertigteichen zu verbergen. Ob es allerdings möglich ist, mit der Ufermatte eine Brücke zwischen Teich und Pflanzfläche herzustellen, wenn diese miteinander nicht in Verbindung stehen, wage ich nach meiner eigenen Erfahrung mit der Ufermatte zu bezweifeln. Gleiches gilt für die mechanische Befestigung der Folie im Teich; diese Befestigung soll ja auch noch dicht sein. Vielleicht einigen wir uns darauf, dass das zwar möglich, aber handwerklich schwierig ist: Nicht nur das sorgfältige Einschneiden, Entgraten und Bohren des Metallbandes (und des Fertigbeckens) macht Probleme, die genaue Positionierung der Bohrungen bereitet auch Schwierigkeiten - vor allem bei engen Rundungen - da das Band schon sehr exakt an das Becken angeschmiegt werden muss: Und das in einer glatten Rundung und nicht etwa Knick auf Knick an den Schnittstellen.

2. Es soll ein Filterteich angelegt werden. Vorweg: Ich halte es nicht für sehr sinnvoll, einen Filterteich für ein winziges Fertigbecken anzulegen. Dann besser gleich einen grösseren Teich bauen: Welchen Sinn macht es, ein PE-Becken für ein paar EUR aufzuheben und mit grossem Aufwand einen Filterteich anzuschliessen ? Ausserdem ist ein Filterteich immer da nicht sinnvoll, wo keine Fische gehalten werden. In einem Naturteich ist der Teich selbst der "Filter". Bei einem Filterteich stehen Hauptteich und Filter miteinander in Verbindung: Wasser aus dem Teich wird - möglichst langsam und mit hoher Verweildauer - in den Filter gepumpt und fliesst von da aus wieder in den Teich zurück. In einem solchen Filterteich ist das Substrat idealerweise ohne jede Nährstoffe, da geeignete Pflanzen ihren Bedarf allein aus dem Wasser decken sollen. In Summe macht ein Filterteich für mich nur bei einem ausgewachsenen Hauptteich (weit jenseits der Grösse eines Fertigbeckens) mit Biofilter und Fischhälterung Sinn.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

*nods*
Recht hast du. Um es nochmal klar zustellen : Ich habe/wollte ein Sumpfbeet. Nur hatte ich halt die Idee , diese mit wasser aus dem Teich zu versorgen. StefanS argumente sind allerdings sehr stichhaltig. Wenn man eh ein Sumpfbeet baut , kann man es auch rühig düngen , damit die pflanzen besser wachsen. 

Ich werde die beiden Becken nun getrennt halten , und da wo sich bei "berührren" entweder mit steinen oder Ufermatten den Rand verbergen.

Besten dank nochmal


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2003)

H I _ D A N C E R ! ! !

Ich hab bei meinen Eltern so ein Sumpfbeet an ein PE-Becken gebaut!  :razz: 

Ich habe nicht geklebt, sondern neben dem Teich ein eigenständiges Becken aus 0,5mm-Folie gebaut.  Dieses aber 40-50cm tief!   

Ich staune noch heute, dass das Beet nie trocken ist, auch wenn es nicht mit dem Teich verbunden ist!   

Der Folienrand steht als Kapillar-Sperre etwas auf. Diese hässliche Brücke hab ich mit 5-6cm grossen Steinen kaschiert!

Geht gut so, DANCER!  :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2003)

Sag ich doch, Ihr habt das Sumpfbeet jetzt NEBEN den Teich gebaut. Wenn man ein umlaufendes Sumpfbeet will, stellt man das Fertigbecken eben hinein...

Aber auf mich hört ja niemand  

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2003)

Ich find StefanS ist Referenz in solchen Dingen!


----------



## Hendrik88 (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe auch 2 fertigteiche für meine __ Enten und möchte diese durch einen kleinen bachlauf verbinden. Habe hier was gelesen das man die Folie mit edelstahlschienen an den Teich verbinden kann. Hat jemand zufällig Bilder davon wie das aussieht? 

Würde mich über Antworten mit Bild freuen !
1000 Dank im voraus 

Hendrik


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2015)

hallo Hendrik

so in etwa


 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/229952/

oder so


 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/385589/


----------



## Michael H (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Hab in etwa das gleiche wie @mitch , nur ist es keine Verbindung sondern eine Schütte für meinen Wasserfall .
Hab das auch nicht in Edelstahl gemacht sondern in PP .
In dem Sinn brauchst du nur 2 gleiche Teile wo du die Folie ( PE Becken ) dazwischen klemmen kannst . Ein wenig Innotec ( oder Ähnliches ) dazwischen und gut ist .


----------



## Hendrik88 (28. Juni 2015)

Also nehme ich das pe Becken und 2 Edelstahl U Teile und bohre durch die Edelstahl u Teile und das Becken? Mache dann dann die Folie dazwischen mit etwas Silikon und verschraube es mit Edelstahlschrauben und Muttern ?


----------



## mitch (28. Juni 2015)

ersetze Silicon durch einen Polymerkleber wie "innotec adheseal" dann bleibt es auch dicht, Folie ist nicht unbedingt nötig

ja, nimm V2A schrauben & muttern , die halten länger


----------



## Michael H (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Hier mal ein Link zum Innotec 

http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...alkleber-290ml-tube-ms-polymer-kleber-schwarz


----------



## Hendrik88 (28. Juni 2015)

Ok da geht es morgen gleich los mit bauen aus den kleineren Teich was raus Flexen und nen schönen bachlauf aus Folie zum nächsten Teich! Meine __ Enten und ich bedanken uns für eure Hilfe


----------



## Michael H (28. Juni 2015)

Hendrik88 schrieb:


> Ok da geht es morgen gleich los mit bauen aus den kleineren Teich was raus Flexen und nen schönen bachlauf aus Folie zum nächsten Teich! Meine __ Enten und ich bedanken uns für eure Hilfe



Hallo

Mach besser erst die Verbindung und Flex dann .....


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2015)

Letzter Eintrag 21.Juli.2003
Hallo Hendrik
wo hast du denn die olle Kamelle ausgegraben
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Hendrik88 (28. Juni 2015)

Welche olle Kamelle?


----------



## samorai (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo! 
Im Bedarfs Fall gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit.
Dazu muss man aber einen PE-Eimer opfern, für eine "Zunge".Hier mal ein Foto: 
Das währe dann die Zunge und noch mit Gefälle. Das Papier ließ sich nicht so schön formen deshalb einige Schnitte. Der Eimer hat ja schon die Form.
Also die Zunge mit einer Stichsäge ausschneiden, dann einen "Mund" oder liegendes Oval in Deinem PE-Teich schneiden(nicht die Krempe weg schneiden, da drunter bleiben  ..... die Krempe hält im Winter eine gewisse Stabilität) und den "Mund" direkt da runter setzen, mit Innotec verdichten und mit 5 er Blindniete oder Schrauben befestigen.
Die Folie für den Bachlauf kann dann einfach unter die Zunge gelegt werden.

Ron!


----------



## Guckst Du Fisch (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo,versuch´s mal mit Sicaflex 221,das klebt hervorragend,nur beste Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## Hendrik88 (29. Juni 2015)

Hey ron 

Danke für den Vorschlag! Das ist auf jeden Fall eine noch bessere Lösung


----------

